

Mixpanel is awesome, but still uses Google Analytics on their own site - orensol
http://mixpanel.com

======
orensol
I'm not bashing them, I'm only saying it merely shows that although
event/action tracking is a great approach, "traditional" traffic analytics are
still needed.

------
mathijs
Perhaps they're just keeping an eye on their competitor?

